# Things I Learned the Hard Way!



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1. NEVER put regular toilet paper in the bowl as it clogs the septic pipes and makes a REALLY nasty mess. If you are at the dock, have your guests use the marina restrooms.

2. Make sure your surveyor checks carefully for termites, so that your Mom doesn't find them later while cleaning out the drawers.

3. Don't blow out your fuses on your second night aboard by plugging too many things into the outlets (and if you do, don't blame it on your boyfriend since it wasn't his fault and he is the one who will buy you new fuses and install them to boot!)  

4. Don't drop a panel of your deck in the water when you remove it to scrub it with bleach (and if you do, make sure to hit the deck, grab a corner and call for help - you have 10 seconds before it sinks). A tip: if your bilge pump works you don't need to remove the deck at all, the water will go into the engine compartment and the pump will take care of the rest.

5. Make friends with your neighbors as they will have the phone #s of the repair people to fix the above mistakes and they will know what parts you need if you decide to do it yourself.

5. Do wake up early and enjoy the quiet morning tranquility.

6. Do add to this thread to help out this learning Lady Pirate!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

1. Don't be a loser and advertise your thread on other threads!
2. How the Hell do you get termites on a boat? They come up from the ground into the wood.
3. How old is this boat?
4. You didn't tell me you had a boyfriend. 
5. I pretty much have a no-dumps in the boat unless it's too far to swim to the beach rule.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Fuses, outlets, septics PIPES? Just seems alien for "Sailnet, the world's largest online SAILING community".

On a houseboat, or something that has become a houseboat, you can have that. But on a boat, where you happen to be living aboard, you need to remember it is a boat and not a house. In theory you have all the likely spares aboard, including at least two for each fuse. (Two, because the first one you replace may very well blow right away again.<G>)

You have no septic pipes, you have a marine head and the waste lines. In most nautical kitsch shops you'll be able to find a little placard to hang in the head, over the head, that says "THIS IS A HEAD NOT A TOILET. NEVER PUT ANYTHING IN THE HEAD UNLESS YOU HAVE ALREADY EATEN IT."

And you'll learn that some toilet paper has fine print on the bags saying it is safe for all toilet and septic systems. But basically, anything that dissolves into mush when you place a sheet of it in a glass of water is safe for a marine head. The cheap stiff budget-priced stuff...isn't. That stiffness is because it has been "built" too well and it won't melt in water, the water the soft linty stuff does.

The good news is...if your decking is heavy enough to sink, it probably is good dense decking wood.<G> An old marine aviation mechanic once taught me that the reason all of his tools had holes in handles (and often a cord in the hole) was because when you are working on a seaplane, floating in some lagoon over a hundred feet of crystal clear water, the most aggravating thing in the world is watching your wrench drop all the way down to the bottom, where it is still perfectly visible and totally out of your reach.

"One hand for the boat, one hand for yourself." And that means the decking either gets tied off, or held in your third hand (teeth). Takes a while to make the transition, don't sweat the small stuff.<G>


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

In response to Surfesq:

1. This thread needed the publicity and I need the help - just take it as a compliment, you don't get them every day.
2. The termites get into the wood on the docks and some have wings. They fly from the dock to the boat (it is only 1 or 2 feet), some termites just hitch a ride from a shoe to get aboard. I found out it is a problem with several boats at my marina.
3. The boat is a 1970.
4. Yes, I did tell you - remember "Mr. Beef Cake" who BBQs ribs for me?
5. I will have to adopt your "no-dump" policy as I wound up with quite a mess on Sunday morning.

6. Another tip: Some boat name decals can be removed with no damage to the boat simply by scraping them if you have very hard fingernails and a lot of determination. My mom and I pulled all the old stuff off without too much trouble.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Yes, I run such a popular thread. lol. It's the same 20 guys reading it 50 times a day. 
As for No. 4....That was a private email you sent me with your picture kookmeyer. (No one knows we are actually friends so keep it a secret). 
The termite thing freaks me out. I think your seller had to know and probably had a legal obligation to disclose it. I can almost understand the surveyor missing it. He is focusing on other issues. 
You really need to get your boat examined immediately by an independent surveyor familiar with this issue. Here is what he needs to tell you:
1. How long has this been a problem on this boat.
2. You found it in a day. Would the other owner have known?
3. Any evidence of permanent structural damage?
4. Cost of treating and repair.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Termites on a boat is probably a very bad thing... Definitely check with another surveyor as SEsq suggests.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Wouldn't the owner of a 36 YO powerboat with obviously no, or little experience, be better suited to a powerboating forum? I fail to understand this poster's attraction to a SAILING forum.

Try this site: www.boatered.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

True Blue: What's the big beef? She is nice and adds a little spice to the forum. Besides, isn't a Nauticat a Motor-Sailor?


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

There's no beef with me - and she is a nice person . . . just seems like she'd get better responses to all her houseboat issues at BBs that are frequented by powerboaters. Sorry if the tone of my post was off - didn't mean to sound like a segregationist.

And yes, a Nauticat is a hybrid, dosen't scream around the bouys, but after all, is still a sailboat  .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I didn't take it that way. I was just having a little fun. PBooty insists that because she sails with friend that she can ask stinkpotter questions on this site. Back to topic: 
What the heck kind of Marina is infested with termites? I get your boat out of there ASAP.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Sniff - I guess I don't belong...*

 W-w-w-ell, I guess I can go somewhere else, if you don't want me any more... You fellows are very interested in rules, it seems.

I just happened on this site when I was starting out boating, and I thought I could get some good advice, didn't mean to cause any waves with you all (pardon the pun). But, now I am kind of fond of it here and don't fancy leaving just yet (and may I mention that some people on this site do not actually own a boat and yet they get to stay?)

Where else can get so much attention? You seem to be short on "woman-power" and I do provide the public service of keeping Surfesq (at least a little tiny bit) in check. Don't you think my being here is a benefit in this light???

I appreciate the advice on the termite issue - and I will keep you posted as I go to get a second opinion. I am not sure whether the owners of the boat knew or not. They were not terribly tidy and seemed to have a thing against regular cleaning. Also, they had a small dog and 3 cats on board at one time (I may have fleas as well, but those could be coming from the boyfreind.)  Just kidding!

Anyhow, what was my point? Oh, I think it was that I like getting your advice, no matter how it comes at me.

In keeping with the theme, here is one more thing I learned this weekend:

1. Boats do not have "ropes" they only have "lines" - a small but important distinction.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey! I am not the one trying to give you the boot.... And, you could never keep me in check. I just don't pick on you 'cause you are a girl. 
So now your boat sounds kind of gross. I hope you did not leave your rose colored glasses at home before buying this sucker. My advice was more along the lines of legal and a way to try to rectify the situation.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, not all ropes on boats are lines... a good example is a boltrope...which is the rope sewn into the edge of a sail to attach it to a mast or boom. 

I vote for you to stay...even if some of the less enlightened are thinking you should go.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Damsel in Distress (no longer)*

Thank you kindly, fellows! If that's how you feel, I will definitely stay (at least until I have thoroughly worn out my welcome).

Hello sailor: I love the idea for a sign above the toilet, I will have to find that one - it made me laugh out loud!

True Blue: Everyone has to start some where, so let's just call a truce. I tried to log onto that other website and had problems... oh well. Something tells me that you were a beginner at some point too (perhaps a long long time ago... like maybe when someone invented the wheel!) 

And, just so you know, I do sail all the time in my dreams and I think that counts for something.

Sailing Dog: Good to know about the ropes - there is so much for me to learn, but I can be taught (especially if some one rewards me with a treat and scratches between my ears - which I take it works great for you too!)

And Surfesq (last but never least): I will definitely check out your legal advice since I am totally bad at that kind of thing and tend to get run over. Also, I do plan to move to another marina in the next few months (once I finish fixing one of my engines).

And, I still totally like my boat - it is not at all gross, it simply needs some long over due TLC (just like you!) I used a whole bottle of clorox on it this weekend and also Febreeze to get the smell of dog out. 

She will be fine and in "ship shape" in no time - her wood is already improved from when I bought her (mahogany interior) and I will post pictures in the next little while, so you will all wish you could come and visit the amazing "stinking rose" that is my boat and not a pot at all!

And, I know that I am a girl, but I still maintain that I could take you in a fair fight - I am taller and (if you must know) heavier too. In any case, I do appreciate how nice you can really be - who would have thought this was possible?

OK, one more thing I learned:

1. The black rubber thingy on the engine is actually called a "rubber end cap for the heat exchanger" and it is something that I can replace myself with a flat head screw driver.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

It would seem that True Blue clarified himself, and I don't think there is anyone who thinks you should leave the board. Especially, as your questions are ones that relate to boats in general, for the most part.

This is not the first time I've heard of termites on a boat, and while it is a serious issue, first determine the extent of the problem before making any decisions.

On a sailboat, you have sheets, halyards and rode...all being types of lines, or rope. It's good to learn proper nomenclature, but if I have someone on my boat who isn't familar with it, then I say what they will understand.

Oh...and perhaps a flea collar would eliminate the boyfriend as a flea source, and give you some pride in ownership (grin).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

So you are 6'9" and 275 pounds? Yikes!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PBzeer: Indeed True Blue meant no harm, I will take the remark as it was intended. And, I will definitely get the termites evaluated - we found the droppings only on the wood work towards the bow of the boat, so hopefully the damage is not severe and can be fixed quickly. Also, the hull is fiberglass, so there is little danger of them causing me to sink (which was my main concern)!

As to the boyfriend, that is an excellent idea - only how do I convince him to wear the collar? He might take offense and then who would swab the deck?

Surfesq: Yes, I am a very large lady and you will do well not to forget that  But, didn't you post in the "fight club" that you are 100 pounds soaking wet? Oh, that must have been a joke... I think the lack of sleep has dulled my brain.

So, gentlemen, ahem! Can we get back on topic?

Things I Have Learned the Hard Way:

1. Do not be impatient with moving on board: go slowly and do not carry too many heavy things at once. You will be better off (not to mention less bloody) making 2 trips, rather than getting carried away and having to be peeled off the ramp while all your neighbors snicker at your face plant into the hard and abrasive surface of the dock's ramp. 

2. Better yet, wait for a burly man to come along and then do your best to look SO awkward (without actually moving too far) so that he will have no choice but to offer to "help" by carrying it for you! I used this strategy after my face plant and it worked MUCH better.

*Note: this may be more effective as a Lady Pirate, fellows try this at your own risk!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Pirate's Booty said:


> So, gentlemen, ahem! Can we get back on topic?
> 
> Things I Have Learned the Hard Way:
> 
> ...


LOL... very true...probably works for SurfEsq too, as he's a little fellow.. but the rest of us are stuck lugging stuff...

BTW, What exactly is wrong with the aroma of Dog? j/k... wet dog stinks...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What's gonna happen when I am standing in a Bar and some crazy Sailnet guy like PBZeer punches the little guy next to me because he thinks he is surfesq? lol. Actually, I would probably buy him a Rum and Tonic.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

PBzeer, 
Thanx for the support. You were correct in that I did not propose to keelhaul PB from SailNet's stern, only made a slight error in my dead reckoning - course adjusted and she is welcome aboard.

PB, Yes I was a beginner at one time, as we all were with everything in life. Although I don't quite remember who the wheel's inventor was, memory's failing me somewhat . . . think it was either Gog or Atouk .


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

'bout the only thing I ever got out of punching someone, was a sore hand.


----------



## cardiacpaul (Jun 20, 2006)

After reading about the location of those nasty little buggers, I'd say you MAY have cause. Did you take photos? If the evidence was in a drawer, he should have picked up on that, and where near the bow were they? Whats the extent of the damage? Anything ate (eaten) up? 

No, your boat won't sink, but still, its not good. The surveyor should have at least caught them and said, BTW, you've got termites, they won't impact the structure or safe operation (unless one flies into your gaping pie hole while backing into the slip). Call the Orkin Man to get rid of them. 

As far as "What I've learned" ...

I've learned my 15 year old son is a great first mate. When leaving the boat at the end of a brisk Sunday sail, he hops off the boat and walks to the end of dock with out a care in the world. I'm standing on the rail with 3 cloth bags full of soda, 2 fishing poles, tackle box, a comforter the S/O wants me to bring home, and an empty gas can.

I say, "Never mind boy, I'll get this", he turns, says "ok" and keeps right on walking. God I love that boy.


----------



## BigRed56 (May 27, 2001)

*Pirate of Pine Island's Opinion*

Ahoy, Pirate's Booty, Me Lady... Iffin ye gonna be scrapping wit me crew and iffin ye be worth yer salt, and iffin ye be worthy of the claim of Piracy, ye needs not give no quarter to no one wot's not standing on yer deck. Tis yer deck and dats all dat matters. Truth is a couple of lee boards, a larger rudder and a mast and sails and I could make yer ship sail. Dats a fact,and a challange to anyone who says I can't. Yer problems on de sea is our problems and ye be welcome and appreciated wit de point of me rapacious tongue at your service. As far as dem pesky termites (remember I warned ye a while ago bout growing things on a ship) Exposure to daylight and all manner of safe chemical pesticides is available. Saving yer ship is de point. I's be de first to use me secret stash of coopanol , tulene , and me favorite powdered bottom paint additive DDT. Of course I be pickled in rum as protection from dem ill effect of such products. No dats Piracy AARRGGHH. Pirate of Pine Island


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The termites might have affected the structural integrity of the boat in a worst case scenario, if the bulkheads are part of the boat's structural makeup—which they usually are, and have been eaten away by the termites. They would have to have been there quite some time to do this though. Sounds like they're eating the cabinetry, which is easier for them to get to.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I know I kid around on this site a lot, but, I was a lawyer specializing in insurance law for 20 years. Fortunately, I wised up and switched careers to work for positive change...Now I am a developer. lol.
So S. Dog is 100% correct that you have a serious issue that the previous owner likely knew about. Going back to what I said earlier, you need to think strategically on this issue because the previous owner most likely had a legal obligation to disclose any significant condition that he knew about at the time of the sale. If you can show that the owner knew about the condition than he would bear the cost of repair. You might also have an action against the surveyor for negligence. 
So, get a survey done immediately by someone competent and ask him the questions that I set out above.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Double ARGH!*

*Termite Update:* Both the broker and seller deny knowing about the termites and the contract that I signed when I bought the boat said that I accept it "as is."

I should be able to get a professional exterminator out to the boat early next week and then I will have a better handle on the extent of the damage and the cost to kill the pests.

That being said, I will contact the surveyor again - some of the damage was in the bow of the boat near the steering wheel and he did not even need to move anything to see it. It was in plain sight so long as you know what to look for.

Also, I found out that the docks are made of a treated wood that is termite resistant. However, the apartments about 35 feet from my boat were tented just 3 weeks ago, so it is likely they had termites. Yuck!

Indeed, Pirate o de Pines - I will do well to heed your warnings more closely, ARGGGGH! And the plants are growing great so far - along with all the other varmints on board!

Luckily, the plumber I found did a great job on the head and that at least is all cleared up.

Also, some of my outlets are working again (and I did not even change the fuses) - it was as if by magic. However a few are still out, but who needs 'em? I had the owner come back and show me where the switches were to re-set the breakers (good to know).

Things I learned:

1. A crab can be a great first pet on your ship and is very low maintenance.

2. If you are a Lady Pirate, make sure you tip the scales at 300 pounds (like me) or else Surfesq will make you wear a thong on board and we all know that is not only a pain in the *ss, but also a great way to end up burning your buns!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds to me like you're getting your ship in order. BTW, your profile photo must have been taken before you weighed in at 300 lbs . . .


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey...is that you? I liked the Dick Gregory fantasy so much better. You should have posted a link to bbw.com instead of a picture! lol.
What a transparent effort to bum free rides!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*what's wrong with a free ride?*

True Blue: Yes, the photo was taken right before my addiction to Twinkies really took hold. 

Surfesq: I am actually the one with the mullet and not my boyfriend. Please do not let me burst your bubble - feel free to find a photo that better suits your idea of me. Why let reality spoil a good time? 

Things I have Learned:

1. Get a free ride whenever possible, using whatever means you have at your disposal - there is no law against this no matter what Surfesq may be implying!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I didn't think I was implying anything. It was rather direct. So he has the silicon as well?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Indeed: yes, and yes (he is definitely the one everyone wants to see in a thong, not me).

Surfesq: I am sure that given your desire to always push yourself and your boat, you can write us a fun story/lesson for this thread. Your comments although entertaining are largely off-topic.

*Things I have learned:*

1. You may need to swashbuckle and severely wound Surfesq to get him to reply to the posted topic and not simply make irrelevant personal comments in order to provoke other members.

2. Stay away from the large crabs in the underground parking, they are vicious (although not as pesky as Surfesq)!


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

What an intersting thread, Seems that the Lady Pirate is learning a lot.

Lesson Learned the Hard Way:
I remember when I was new to sailing (Its difficult to remember) and every body told me lesson NO.1 never let go of your halyard or you will loose it up the mast. Not that I didn't believe them, but I just had to learn for myself. So one night I decide to take a girl out for a sail and really impress her, what do I do? I let the halyard slip from my hand and watch helpless as it climbs to the top. 

This is a good topic, we need more responses to the actual question that was asked.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

sailortjk1 - did you also learn how (and when & where) to tie a figure 8 knot?


----------



## infonote (Jun 27, 2006)

When i entered my first race (dinghy), they tell me, do not pass between those 2 buoys. What do i do, i pass.

Between the 2 buoys is a rope. What happened next was that i capsized, before the race even started.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PBooty: It's feeling a lot like you have a crush on me. You know like in second grade when you punched the boy sitting next to you in the arm and did not know why.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Beware of Blokes!*

Surfesq, you really flatter yourself.

*Ahem! Back to THE TOPIC!!!*

_Lesson Learned:_

1. Do not rant and rave or Surfesq will convince himself that you like him.

2. I had flown a bunch of scarves from the back deck of my boat so that my friends would be able to spot my new house among the many boats in my area. One of my dock neighbors recomended I take them down since it is unwise to advertise that you are a single woman living alone in a boat without much between you and the many homeless and odd characters in the marina (as that bunch of scarves would suggest).

As you can see, with people like Surfesq around, a Lady Pirate must be aware at all times!

Does any one know of gun safety classes in the LA area?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You seem to spend a lot of time talking about me...I think what she was really saying was that you were trashing up the marina by hanging your laundry out to dry.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You seem to be spending a lot of time on my thread not replying about the actual topic...

Has any one used this spray can thingy with a long slender nozzle that has stuff in it that kills termites - a few people have told me that this is an effective way to spot treat and kill the termites if they have not taken over the whole ship? And do you know where I can buy this stuff?

Pirate o de Pines - what be de home remedies dat you suggest for de-varmint-ification aboard yer vessel - and are dey safe for us fragile flowers 'o de sea?

_Lesson Learned:_

1. Do not get so excited about your new life on the water that you forget to wear the proper SPF sunscreen. I burned pretty bad this weekend since I did not take the time to put it on and my skin has been peeling off all week (it is kind of gross, but seems to be working in the "man-deterent" department!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I would check with the local NRA chapter or a local gun club for gun safety courses. Local police might also know of one as well... provided your pirate type activities haven't been noticed, they should be willing to help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Do we really want her to have a gun? She seems a little unstable to me.


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

Surf-Esquire . . . Are you actually proposing a vote among sailnet members, to determine if PB should have the right to bear arms? You, as a former law professional, should know where how far that will go.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Surfesq said:


> Do we really want her to have a gun? She seems a little unstable to me.


She sounds a good deal more stable than Dick Cheney, and Dick Cheney has shot a few people in his time... usually unintentionally...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

It would be an interesting vote. Why not? Sailing Dog...you seem conflicted. You don't like Cheney implying perhaps you are a liberal yet you are advocating that she bear arms.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

Hmmm, hate to jump in on this conversation so late, but the gun thing caught my attention. I understand that you might be just talking and I might be overreacting. Having said all that, here's my 2 cents on the subject. 

Owning a gun is a serious decision to make. Many life long gun owners appear very casual about keeping a gun and will try to convince their friends that it's just the prudent thing to do. That's not true for everyone. A gun is worse than useless if the owner is not prepared to use it. It can also attact thieves, if peeps know you have it. Obviously, it has to be kept safely away from young hands. Border crossing could be complicated. It's not like buying a power tool, there are definate responsibilities. I realize that I'm stating obvious points and I'm not arguing against gun ownership but please make sure you have the proper mind set first.

Having said all that now, do the folks who keep firearms on board have trouble with corrosion from all the moisture? Seems like you'd have to clean and oil the gun weekly, at least.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Unstable?*



sailingdog said:


> She sounds a good deal more stable than Dick Cheney, and Dick Cheney has shot a few people in his time... usually unintentionally...


I would just like to state for the record that I am definitely more stable than Dick Cheney (thank you for the vote of confidence Mr. S-Dog) and I have in fact handled firearms in the past and have not shot any one yet.

That being said, I would need to do more research and take a safety and handling class before deciding to buy one of my own. Indeed, I would keep it safely locked away and stowed if I ever kept it on board.

For now I will just stick with my current method of protection - knowing my neighbors, keeping my burly fellow visible and using (only in extreme circumstances) my blood-curdling scream!

*Lesson Learned:*

1. Roasted chicken and corn taste better when eaten on the top deck under the moon. (With a nice bottle of wine of course!)

*Question of the day:*

1. How do I feed and care for the little crab I caught for a pet? Right now I have him in a tub of salt water that I add little salt water and sea weed to daily, but he doesn't seem to be eating anything that I put in.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

*crabby pet*

The little crabbys like thier stuff on the gamey side. A raw chicken neck left for a short while in the sun then chucked in the tank should work. You might wish to get a small pump to cycle fresh seawater in and out of the tank for the cruty guy's comfort.
Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Surfesq said:


> It would be an interesting vote. Why not? Sailing Dog...you seem conflicted. You don't like Cheney implying perhaps you are a liberal yet you are advocating that she bear arms.


Surfesq-

I'm generally against incompetent people, who have substance abuse issues, and use their rank and power to hinder a proper investigation. The fact that the investigation by police was held off by most of a day and that the ballistics don't match with Cheney's story make me question how much truth is being told by the Bush Administration about what happened.

I also am a firm believer in the Constitution and the Bill of Rights, unlike a certain President and his regime, and the right to bear arms is part of those rights.

PB-

I fed my pet crab pieces of raw hamburg and chicken, which are also often used to bait the crab pots. The idea of the pump is a good one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Who has a substance abuse issue? The guy that Cheney accidentally shot admitted that he walked into his path. I guess you don't hunt so you may not understand why this guy was at fault. But, you clearly have an ideological agenda that is driving your opinions. Which is cool because I respect everyone's political views and I might need your advice! 
Now, if you really want to get serious about home protection...bag the handgun. Too easy to miss. What you want is a shotgun. Check out the Police Issue Mossberg Pump with the short barrel. The marines use these to clean out houses. You just point it around the corner and squeeze the trigger. You will get your man...or woman. 
Speaking of guns...I was thinking about that guy in Annapolis MD who blew his brains out on his boat. Everyone thought he got bonked by his boom and drowned. It turns out he chained his feet stood up on the transom and blew his head off with a 12 gauge. Pretty dramatic! Why is it that a woman would take a bottle of pills and call someone. Interesting contrast.


----------



## Hawkwind (Apr 25, 2006)

I totally agree that a shotgun is the best weapon for up close, people killing. It also has the added benefit that the BBs won't penetrate as easy as rifle or handgun bullets. In a house that would mean you likely won't kill your neighbor when you miss the assailant but I don't think fiberglass would block the shot. With a pump shotgun, you might even get lucky and scare the intruder away when he hears you racking the gun. We all know the sound from movies and it tends to get a persons attention.

*Things I've learned:*

Politics don't matter when I'm sailing.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thread Gone to the Birds?*

Hi Hawk - Needed your help keeping this thread on track, you flew in just in time to stop the S-Dog vs. Surfesq verbal sparring.

*Who cares about politics when the wind is blowing!*

Dewey - thanks for the great "crab care" tips (unlike most people, I like crabs and plan to nurture them). I will be going to Home Depot this weekend - so I am sure that I can grab a little pump for "Alfonzo" and I will give him the chicken neck pronto. Seems my mistake was feeding him pre-cooked meats.

*Lesson:*

1. Armour-all wipes are great for cleaning many boat items (vinyl, rubber seals, wood work and flooring just to name a few).

*Question:*
 
2. What can I use to de-smell-ify my head and those pipe? Every time I flush I get a big nasty "boat fart" that flows through the whole cabin?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

you local marine supply will have a chemical deodorizer for the head. Many different types are available, on our boat we simply call it "The Blue Stuff". This also helps breakdown the solids, if I remember, you had a problem with that as well.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Honestly, go shopping at West Marine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Only if I can use your credit card, sweetie!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Buying things for beautiful women has only gotten me into trouble. I am a reformed Sugar Daddy!


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Hey PB!

Althho surfesq is right on saying west marine, you will find a daunting mongo shelf full of different products. Us cool cats and kittens here in So_Cal usually prefer the green junk I do believe its called odorless. Some of the others are highly perfumed, this one is not.

I am familiar with the Uni yachthome, shame yours didn't come with the "Cats", they were optional. The crusaders were quite popular but gassers don't last as long.

Termites are endemic to So-Cal so check your local marine directory for the guy's that have experience with boats. Unless they have invaded structural bulkheads the problems are usually slight, and who wants bugs hanging around anyway. The bulkheads are ply and the little buggers don't eat glue, smatter of fact they dont like the wood grain either they eat the soft stuff in between. Check the bulkheads for delamination, other than that don't freak completly just get it checked out.

Alfonso! Way cool little love! Are you a "Mothers of Invention" fan or is the reference to somthing less or more obscure? I like crabs also! But perhaps not in the same way, Dungeness in Nor-Cal and points further north, those little sweeties in the chesapeke area ( I would think ole surfesq mabe has gotten a little too many of those and has adopted a "crabby nature" as a consequence". Generally wherever I'm at and whatever is in season (stone claws in Fla. cold with a garlicky mayo MMMmmmmmmmm!
Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Crabs on the brain...*

... Alfonzo is named after the wonderful man who fixed my head_ (you can interpret this any way you like)!_

It was all clogged up one day and then when I got home from work the next day it was all fixed - he made it so easy. Had to name my first pet in his honor!

I saw that Odorless stuff online and will definitely try it out. I like getting recommendations because (as you mentioned) there are a million products out there and I would rather just pick one that someone else has had a good experience with.

And, after further inspection - it seems the termites haven't gotten too far in their eating. I called Orkin, but they said I would have to pull the boat out of the water for inspection - so I will definitely be finding a specialist in the area as I don't fancy spending the extra cash when the hull is fiberglass and I just need the interior exterminated.

Thanks for your great advice so far, Dewey! And take it easy on consuming all of Alfonzo's buddies!


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

You might want to check out this website, vis-a-vis head problems and odors. Most people in this area swear by their "Tank Tamer" product. I find it works quite effectively.

http://www.maritimesanitation.com/


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey PBotty,
The July issue of _Sailing_ magazine has an article you might be interested in. Its about a family of newbies that buy a boat and are determined to fix'er up and learn how to sail. Written by the wife of the family it is very funny. I was thinking of you when I read it. (although your not a sailor)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No more skunk-boat!*

Oooo - Tank Tamer looks good - that's exactly what I wanted - I like the organic stuff. Will buy some this weekend ala PBzeer.

I will also run by the bookstore and get all the magazines I can afford (don't laugh, times are tight and I can't pry the credit card out of Surfesq's hands!) 

I'm sure that will help me "get a clue" and on Monday I will sum up all the knowledge I have gained (not to mention the mishaps I have endured) so that you can all get a hardy chuckle out of my I-love-Lucy-like hijinks and remember back to the days when you were new to boating/sailing and hanging out with Atouk!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am sure if you worked hard enough at it you could get the card.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Also check your library for books on engines, electrical and propane. If they have any, could save you a few bucks right there.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Hanging out with Atouk! Oh fer christs sake! I was there when he created music! My hand stilL has blisters! 

Dewey


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Hanging out with Atouk! Oh fer christs sake! I was there when he created music! My hand stilL has blisters!  

Dewey


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

One word of warning on ArmorAll and boats. It has silicone in it...and is very bad for fiberglass, as if you ever need to repair it, it makes it very difficult for the repair to stick to the Fiberglass. YMMV. Don Casey, Bruce Bingham, Bill Seifert, Dave Gerr all write excellent books on sailboat issues, upgrades, maintenance, repair, etc.

Sorry for the late reply...was busy sailing on a truly glorious day. Mid 80s, 20 knots of wind with gusts to 25, three-to-four foot seas, a good friend's eldest son as crew...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*A Little Ginger goes a Long Way!*

Hi there,

I couldn't find the thread I was looking for so I will just post this little pointer here.

I got some ginger tea, ginger snaps and little sugared ginger candies on board. I just give some of those to any of my guests who feel a little queasy and they really help to balance your stomach if you are prone to be uncomfortable from the sea sickness.

The tea is perfect if brewed strong and put a little sqeeze of fresh lemon (which also helps).

My friend also mentioned that if you get fresh ginger and stick a little slice in between your gum and cheek (think chewing tobacco) that works like magic for the rougher seas.

This same solution also helped my "stillness illness" go away quicker this morning if any of you still need some help getting used to that!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Also Armorall can damage the UV protected thread used on marine upholstery, not to mention damage the UV protection on marine fabrics. 

Jeff


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*BBQ Question*

Ok gents - thanks for the warning - I will stay away from using Amorall on the boat any more. Luckily, with the condition it is in right now - I can't really do too much damage 

But, when I start to replace the vinyl (and eventually repaint, too) that will be good to know.

*Also a question about marinas:*

I know that each one is different, but one of my neighbors mentioned that you can't use charcoal to cook on a BBQ, it is forbidden and if they catch you there is a huge fine.

Is this normal operating procedure for marinas and why is that?

Just curious...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Charcoal is a huge fire hazard. First, unlike propane grills, which just explode if not properly maintained, and take out the idiots who didn't maintain it properly...charcoal coals can stay hot a long time after the grill is "out" and can cause a fire in the trash/dock/etc. The coals are difficult and dangerous to dispose of if not done properly. Marina trash has a higher than average amount of flammable materials in it IMHO as many things that are easy to dispose of elsewhere get concentrated by boaters... like oily rags, plastics, etc.

Also, improperly stored charcoal can supposedly spontaneously ignite in damp conditions...

Given these two things, most marinas have a *NO CHARCOAL* policy, as they can't get liability insurance if they don't.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Kids, don't try this at home!!*

*New Lessons from this Weekend:*

1. NEVER use the seat of the head as a stool while you are trying to install a tension line for the curtain in your bathroom. I tried this for you already and the darn seat slipped to the side and I ended up falling down (again) and managed to practically dislocate my arm and lose the screw out the window all at the same time! 

I now have both my arms and legs covered in assorted bruises and the gals at work think I am a victim of domestic violence!

*2. Never depend on a man playing his X-Box to be good for anything!* He will make your tiniest request (like _"babe would you mind screwing this thingy in?"_) sound like you are trying to remove his left nut sack.

3. Man + Beer + Video Game = WORTHLESS!!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL, as I said before, you need to give your man a good whack upside the head. You should be first and fore most in his book, but apparently he doesn't look at it that way.


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Yep, don't get between a guy and the X-Box when he's busy killing something. That and the alcohol, bring out the primal instincts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Of Course!*

I tried throwing grapes at him and that got his attention for a while, then later I threw some flip-flops and that did the job.

Mainly, he just waits until I really hurt myself, then he bandages me up and fixes it himself. I am working on a way to cut out the first 2 steps and just get to the stage where he does most of the work without me having to batter myself!

In his favor, he brought his Ronko and a whole chicken to the boat to cook for me. He also got 2 fishing rods, so that I could fish with my very own pole (insert joke here). We also went for a looong cruise in the dinghy yesterday and he drove and made all the cushions into a napping area and I got to just relax


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Ahh...so he does have some redeeming qualities...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Many good qualities...*

...such as bought me dinner and wine, helped clear out all the dishes and food, set off the 2 flea bombs and made sure I had clean clothes for today.

I think the weekend was just a bit off - he is back to being a good baby!

*Lessons Learned:*

1. Make sure that you do a flea bomb BEFORE you move into your boat as taking everything out that you just put in is a major pain the *ss!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

And you may carry some of your unwanted guests with you if you do move all your stuff out.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stowaway fleas*

I just moved out my dishes and the food in the cubboard, but I left all the clothes and rugs and stuff like that on board.

Someone recommended that I use Borax to get rid of any that may be hanging on - I heard that it will kill them by drying them out.

Has anyone used this powder before? Is it pet and kid-safe?

I will be getting my "sea cat" soon and want to make sure she will be happy and flea-free!


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

You sure have a buggy boat . . . first termites and now fleas. Guess it's time to change your avatar again  .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'd go with Boric Acid... also read

http://www.apnm.org/publications/resources/ipm_fin2.pdf

 Hope that helps... did you spray your bf...he might be the source of fleas too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Yuk....*

You know PBooty, they invented these things called showers...you should really check them out!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Showers are over-rated!*

I prefer to just let nature do its thing!

Are you grumpy again today, darling Surfesq? Sounds like you need a hug - maybe John can help you out there 

Hopefully, the bugs are on their way out right now - I just can't wait! And just for the record, my dock neighbor mentioned that he has fleas on his boat too - maybe it is a SoCal thing?

Also, I used that "Odorless" treatment in my tank and the smell has been eliminated. I also ordered the "Tank Tamer" online and I will let you know which one works better after I get a chance to use them both. Gosh, who knew the head would be so complicated?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hey, what happens between you and your boat neighbor...stays between you and your boat neighbor....


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Hey PBooty, I've been wondering about all the creepy crawlies you have on your posts - these pictures weren't taken on your boat, were they?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Omatako said:


> Hey PBooty, I've been wondering about all the creepy crawlies you have on your posts - these pictures weren't taken on your boat, were they?


LOL, I hope not...and I don't think she'd get that close to the creepy crawlies..


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*No more stink bugs on the stink pot!*

You will all be glad to know that the foggers worked like a charm and I did not even die from sleeping on board afterwards (I know S-Dog said not to, but I did it anyway).

Although the directions say not to do this, I used 2 foggers for the space since those things were "rollling deep" as the beefcake would say.

He was very sweet and went to the boat a few hours before I got there and opened it all up.

I slept happily the whole night and woke up without all the itching and scratching - boy that was fun too!

Now, on to the termites.


----------



## sidiag (Jul 5, 2003)

Pirate's Booty said:


> Someone recommended that I use Borax to get rid of any that may be hanging on - I heard that it will kill them by drying them out.
> 
> Has anyone used this powder before? Is it pet and kid-safe?


PB,

Actually it's Boric acid powder - works great.

Just shake the powder inside cupboards and and such. I understand
that roaches love the stuff. It works on their exo-skeleton and after
eating it for a while - they explode when they move/jump due to the
weakend state of their exo-skeleton. Keep the powder going for a while
because the have something like a 21 day egg to hatch cycle.

The 2 and 4 legged critters that live in boats/housed seem to ignore
the stuff. Of course YMMV.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Keep the powder going for a while
because the have something like a 21 day egg to hatch cycle."
Well, for roaches? You need 90 days. 30 while the eggs are maturing, 60 while the next crew mature and then start laying more eggs, a total of at least 90 days to catch eggs plus immature critters and make sure they all die.

Boric acid is and isn't called pet and kid-safe, depending on who you ask. I'd used it in the past and yes, it is cheap. But spending $6 for a box of real roach bait traps (or ant traps, whatever you need) and replacing that every 60-90 days isn't gonna hurt too badly, and then you don't have to spread white sandy powder all over.

Setting the smoke bombs off every 3 weeks (to make sure you kill any new hatchlings before they get old enough to lay any eggs) for a total of 3 bombings, is also a good way to make sure the critters are all dead.

I have a live and let live policy with critters. Except, if they live anywhere within MY SPACE. In that case, the gloves are off and the critters get killed. Like they said in Animal Farm, "Four legs good, eight legs baaaad!"


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Ewwwwww.....I was thinking PBooty, maybe this is why no one will ask you to go sailing....Perhaps you should also consider taking an anti lice precaution? lol....
By the way, thanks for blowing my California Dreams of Sailing....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*My first flower (and no lice!)*

Hi guys - thanks for the great "Bug Fight Club" advice. I will plan to pick up a little Boric powder soon and then use it mainly in out of the way places like I've heard the cupboards and such are good to treat with that stuff, then I will wait and do another bomb in 2-3 weeks and go from there.

I don't know if you remember, but about a month before I moved out of my apartment, I planted $15 worth of seeds in these great pots I got on sale at Big Lots.

Today, I had my first flowers peeking out from under all the green! I was so happy - it really made my day.

The boat is starting to look better and better - I got a great set of hardware at Ikea and have hung up half the curtains I made and I have been using that wood soap to clean the gunk off of the interior mahogany.

Then, on Saturday, my new grey kitten arrives and on Sunday Rick is going to come over and look at the engines and assess what needs to be done and make a plan for boat renovations with me!

And, top this boys - _in November, I will be turning 29 and making plans for a great weekend on the ocean !_


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Make sure you post the date at the Marina so people know to stay in their slips....


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*All the fun people in the Marina...*

*... will already be on board, taking the "stinkpot" for the cruise of its life!*


*And if that doesn't pan out, I will be setting sail with a large tablecloth, a good set of oars and the little dinghy!*

Don't you wish you were here for that?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't forget to post photos...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

OK - will try to take some this weekend.


----------



## sailorjim99 (May 1, 2006)

Hey P Booty....I have been reading these messages for a while now..Nothing but bugs and more bugs..Are you in a marina or a trailer park?
Now for a real education...
Have you ever had left over sushi and the next day wondered what you could do with it?
If you micro-wave it, it tastes just like fish.
(I bet your boat really does have wheels)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Started Engine Work*

*I pulled off the end cap!!! * It was great fun, got dirty (sorry no pics of that for you fellas - don't have a camera and haven't gotten Surfesq credit card just yet.)

Rick came over and we made a huge list of parts to get these babies running. Also went through the old receipts to see what had been done recently.

I have a huge list of parts to buy (none that have to do with the bugs as they are now a pest of the past).

I wish I had more time during the week to devote to the engines. Also started some plumbing work - cleaning out hoses as all the sinks and the shower drains in slo-mo.

Need to check all the joints and fittings too as I have a fresh water leak somewhere.

Getting this stink pot in shape bit by bit!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am sure all your potential suitors can collectively let out a sigh of relief. Nobody wants to date a gal with bugs...Its just kind of a turn off unless you are reallly drunk. And I mean like alcohol poisoning drunk. 
As for the water lines, I would replace them. Also, consider showering in the Marina Shower. You will find that the shower in the boat just creates mildew. Also, check how the gray water from your shower is being handled. In a lot of boats, it dumps into the bilge where it is pumped out. That can create quite a funk in the boat. So you want to get a gray water pump for the shower. It's just more stuff.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Perhaps*

I should invite the bugs back on in that case. I try to discourage potential suitors as much as possible...
 
*Unless that means your credit card is in the mail to me right now?*

Will check out the grey water situation - for now I do shower at the marina, it is also roomier and has better water pressure (no photos of that either, again sorry!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sorry Babe....My credit card is for chicks who put out. And I insist that all of my women are bug free. lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Surfesq said:


> Sorry Babe....My credit card is for chicks who put out. And I insist that all of my women are bug free. lol


Surfesq-

Are you saying that you use a lot of escort services? The way you wrote the above statement, it sure could be interpreted that way...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That's funny. Well you know what they say about Call Girls....you pay them to leave. lol.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Seems like S-Dog might be the ticket for me - I am sure a flea or 2 wouldn't bother him  (hey do dogs have credit cards?)

Hey, Surfesq - perhaps you have to pay women to ride your sailboat due to trouble with your mast...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I haven't offered anything yet PB...for that matter neither has Sailing Dog!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Let's keep it that way!*

_Anyhow - back to the boat. _

The new kitty is so much fun on board - she explores EVERYTHING - I thought that I had mopped well before she came, but she seems to find every stray piece of dust. She is the cutest little bundle of fur I have ever seen and she really makes the place feel like home.

I would like to make a ramp so she can climb to the top deck from the back deck and also something for her to climb out of the water on if she should fall in.

I am thinking of a couple of 2x4's covered in outdoor carpeting. Any suggestions?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hmmm.....Single Chicks with cats...creepy...
I have a very funny gift that I keep in My Kitchen:
Creepy Cat Lady Action Figure. (I still have it in the box).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Since the bugs are gone...*

I needed the cat to help scare guys like you off!

*New Lesson:*

1. You can cook lots of meals using only a microwave and crock pot.

*Great Recipe:*

Chunk of beef, chopped onion/carrots/celery, baby potatoes - put all in pot.
Add 1 can beef broth, 1 can cream of mushroom soup and 1 packet dried onion soup mix. Stir all the ingredients together and cook for 8-9 hours until beef is tender.

Everyone loved this meal - it is super easy and pretty cheap.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dinner on the Good Ship PBooty: 
Guest: "Mmmm that smells good" 
PBooty: "I haven't started cooking yet. That is Raid you are smelling."
Guest: "I think I had too much to drink, I feel dizzy."
PBooty: "That was Kool Aid. The Termite Spray has not quite aired out yet."
Guest: "Are these Poppy seeds in the salad?"
PBooty: "Uhhh, yeah, Poppy Seeds."


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Surfesq said:


> Dinner on the Good Ship PBooty:
> Guest: "Mmmm that smells good"
> PBooty: "I haven't started cooking yet. That is Raid you are smelling."
> Guest: "I think I had too much to drink, I feel dizzy."
> ...


LOL.... Not very nice...but funny.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Luckily,*

Dogs are not known to be picky eaters.

Neither are pigs for that matter!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Lol...That's right PBooty don't you know you have to start a new thread!!! 
You are scaring me with that Rat Poison thing...Yikes....(chills).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, it depends on what rat poison you use? If you're using strychnine based rat poison, a small dose may be quite nice...  The warfarin based ones are just evil.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Boric Acid*

Got some and am planning to use it tonight. Whoever gave the advice about the 3 bombs that is so true... I will do another one next week - there is still a small guerilla flea force out there and since the kitten is now on board they must be dealt with harshly.

I would use Advantage which has the added benefit of killing fleas in all the areas an animal lives, but the kitten is too young and it may be too strong for her.

Anyone have other "natural" remedies?

I am planning to give her a bath and add some "skin-so-soft" to the water - heard this may help deter them.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

BTW, Kokopelli is right on about using the electric carving knife for foam. Will make a good clean cut.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Pirate's Booty said:


> I would use Advantage which has the added benefit of killing fleas in all the areas an animal lives, but the kitten is too young and it may be too strong for her.
> 
> Anyone have other "natural" remedies?


No natural ones that I know of. Until the advent of advantage, flea fighting in so-cal was as hopeless as peace in the middle east.

When Kitty is of age use frontline plus instead of advantage it's waterproof and after a short duration can be used at three month intervals. After a while if neihbors are also using this stuff you can stop using it for years at time. It literally wipes out the flea population completly.

Dewey


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Animals Ahoy!*

Hey Dewey - thanks for the advice.

I did find one natural thing that seems to be working for now and we used it on the cat for fleas and also on the horses for flies. Just add a clove (or two) of peeled fresh garlic to the animal's drinking water. The cat did fine drinking it up and that small amount of garlic in her system is keeping the few remaining fleas off.

*Also, random question of the day: * I have heard that horses are excellent swimmers, but they do not easily take to the water. I would like to train my horse to swim - anyone have experience with this?

Today, I had to get up for work at 5am while the beef cake was snoring peacefully (he's not working today). Life is NOT FAIR!!! The house had better be clean and dinner on the table when I get home tonight


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Garlic! Wow!

Wellllll...... if one thinks about it there is a certain bloodlust shared by fleas and vampires.

Dewey


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

A Nauticat may be the RV of Sailboats, but it sure makes a nice way to have a place to stay once you get someplace you wanted to get to. No argument here!


----------



## Bill Mc (Apr 10, 2006)

*Bug erradication.*

When I lived in Kemah, TX I worked on a wooden 53 ft Shrimp boat and we had a terrible time with bugs. One day I was complaining to an old salt how the chemicals that I was using have become a recreational drug for the lil critters and he suggested that I take my portable generator below deck and start the thing and close up the boat, when it ran out of air it choked itself out and stopped. The next day we aired the boat out and our palmetto bug problem was solved. It worked great on our nasty work boat. It became another routine maintenance task to perform.

Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*OK - now if I could only get my generator to work!*

Thanks for the tip, Billy - will have to try that one as soon as I get my generator up and running.

The beefcake pulled up the last of the nasty old carpet and that seemed to help. For now I think we will stick to the Boric acid and the flea bombs, soon Miss Kitty will be old enough and we will get her one of those killer flea treatments, until then, sounds like Skin-so-soft will have to do it.

*Build your own cat swim step:*

1. Cut 2 thin pieces of plywood into approximate 1'x2' strips.
2. Drill 4 holes in each piece at the corner.
3. Using fishing line attach each end to the back "fin" of the boat and tie the line loosely at sea level so it can float.
4. Show kitty where the step is by setting her on it for a moment, then give her a good toss into the ocean and watch her swim for it!

I found that even young cats are instintive swimmers and learn very quickly. I was very proud of little kitty, who didn't let 2 dips in the ocean slow her down!


----------

